# New job opening in Little Rock



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just like the title says. 

For those of you that don't know, I run a company that provides maintenance service to Wal-Mart on the electric handi-cap carts. I have a new position opening up and would like to hire someone in or around Little Rock to cover the whole state of Arkansas. This position would be ideally suited to a single man or woman because there will be a lot of time spent away from home. You have to be insurable and have a current drivers license.

Wal-Mart has very strict rules that have to be complied with. If you can't act professional don't bother contacting me. 

Paperwork skills a must.

Pay $32k - $40k DOE
Company truck provided.
Fuel paid
Motels/meals paid

This position will be filled within two weeks and the job will start shortly after. 

PM me here for more information.


----------

